# Heteropoda sp. huntsman with prey



## orionmystery (Jul 10, 2013)

Heteropoda davidbowie? Too big for the MP-E65. All shot at the minimum magnification of 1:1 only.  3rd one merged/stitched from 4 shots.


With grasshopper prey



IMG_8906 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8911 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8718 merged copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_8905 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

holy crap. if I saw that thing anywhere NEAR my house i would squish it with something that would allow me at least 10 feet of distance from it!
spectacular pictures of it though. #3 or #4 FTW


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kurt.. I love it! Beautiful work!

Please... Send me one of those babies, so I can chase pixmedic around with it, while he screams like a little girl!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

I have guns and i am NOT afraid to use them on large spiders. from a distance. with a scope.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> holy crap. if I saw that thing anywhere NEAR my house i would shoot it with a shotgun
> 
> spectacular pictures of it though. #3 or #4 FTW



Fixed that for ya

I also agree about them being spectacular shots


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 10, 2013)

Really Nice capture. Glad I am not a GrassHopper.If i was I either get eaten or blown away by pixmedic.  I rather get blown away though.


----------



## NateS (Jul 10, 2013)

Excellent.  Those last two....just wow.


----------



## jp787 (Jul 11, 2013)

Help me, Help me!

Great shots!


----------

